# Robert Rapue--The Kata "Hung Chow"



## ZDawson (Aug 23, 2005)

Looking for information about Robert Rapue's training before his connection to Kajukenbo. Rapue started teaching the Kata "Hung Chow" after a visit to San Francisco in 1963. He stated that he studied with a Tanaka Sensei in a form of Karate. Any information on Rapue or any of these Katas; #1 Hung Chow - #2 Sai Yin Do - #3 Sai Yang Do - #4 Psi Yin Do - #5 Psi Yang Do. Thank you


----------



## Robert D Simpson (Dec 27, 2020)

I studied with several of Professor Rapue's black belt instructors, as well as Professor Rapue. I was taught Hung Chow by Sensei Rapue. 
I have a training / instruction cd which contains video of Hung Chow. I will share.

Robert Simpson


----------

